# Whats your daily driver?



## depthfinder

Everyone has one.Wether it be some 80s model volvo or a brand new corvette.Post it here and tell us little about it.
Mine.2004 Pontiac GTO,6 speed,headers,heads,cam,ported intake,nitrous,83,XXXmiles..437rwhp/576rwhp on giggle gas.YES this is my daily driver.I also drive this car long distances.And still get 30mpg at 80mph.You have to love GM LS enginering.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

my dd is a 94 Nissan 4x4 se lol. i miss my GTO i had an 05 cyclone grey it made 401 hp with lingenfelter air intake, headers, magnaflow catback, and a great tune


----------



## Pannell

2006 Ford Ranger/// 4cyl./// 5 speed /// tinted AND SLOWWWWWWW


----------



## Roboquad

Mercedes 230 Kompressor..*32mpg*....supercharged.


----------



## BernardB

08 dodge ram 1500 laramie 5.7 hemi


----------



## backwoodsboy70

2005 f150 supercrew lariat 4x4 5.4 v8
6inch procomp lift 
3inch pa body lift
blue fabtech dirtlogic adjustable coilovers
k&n intake, magnaflow dual exhuast
edge evolution programmer
37x13.50x17 toyo mt's
17x9 moto metal 951's

this is my dd , this is my first truck ive had it since it was stock









when it said titties an beer lol


----------



## depthfinder

Thats a good lookin truck bro


----------



## drtj

Right now its my 99 expedition 4x4 5.4L eddie bauer edition. It gets a cool 12 mpg. My other dd is a 89 gmc jimmy. It aint much to look at but it gets 25-30 mpg


----------



## greenkitty7

08 black Dodge 1500 4x4


----------



## king05

2000 escort zx2
DOHC 2.0L
5 speed
high flow exhaust
cold air intake
2000 watt rms sound system
about 30 mpg city


----------



## hp488

Backwoodsboy70 you must of slipped through the crack I had to edit my pics that had titties on them not the real ones just stickers, but that is a good looking truck.


----------



## hp488

I forgot to put up my daily driver

08 chevy 2500 6.0 12 mpg empty that sucks


----------



## brutematt750

05 dodge 2500 5.9 cummins long box, 2" leveling kit, 35" procomp extreme at's, fender flares, afe stage 2 cold air intake, 4" mbrp turbo back without the cat and a diablosport predator programmer


----------



## KMKjr

Was a 1999 Subaru Legacy Outback with 298000 km's up to last Friday.

Now a 1997 Toyota Camry (just finished her off today)

But my truck is a 2002 Trailblazer (too expenive on fuel for a daily driver!!). Cat back Magnoflow exhaust, 17" wheel upgrade (winters on her now) and k&n filter kit, nothing special.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I rode around with it on my winshield for 2 months then got pulled over haha by a sherriff


----------



## hp488

They just don't have anything better to do than mess with people because of stickers or tint gotta love them popo's.


----------



## depthfinder

I have FUEL **** on my back window and never been messed with.Its the name of our car club.


----------



## RaineMaker

Jeeps for life. Don't know how to load pics yet. But I drive a 00 jeep Cherokee XJ with an in line six five inch sus lift bushwhacker flares 33" good year wrangler mtr air raid cold air intake.


----------



## Mall Crawler

1996 Nissan Hardbody trying to sell it right now it is a little small for two young'ns


----------



## depthfinder

To bad you dont live closer.Thats a nice Nissan.


----------



## greenkitty7




----------



## Mall Crawler

Well I sold the Nissan so this will be my DD now. Hopefully it will be paid off soon so all that will now be going to pay for fuel.


----------



## Polaris425

*All Cleaned up










Here she is playing in the snow








*


----------



## filthyredneck

1998.5 Dodge 2500 4x4 with the 5.9L 24v Cummins. 5 spd tranny, upgraded to a NP271D Transfercase & custom drive shafts, 9" suspension + 3" body lift, 37x12.50 Goodyear MT Militarys, Edge Juice w/Attitude programmer, 4" turbo-back straight exhaust, AEM Brute Force cold air intake, .....and a long list of other lil small odds and ends. It averages high 17/low 18 mpg. (it sits slightly different than the first pic....but not much different, I just havnt uploaded the newest pics to the computer yet)

BTW...It used to sit a lil higher and was rolling on a set of 39.5x16.50 Pitbull Rockers, and also had fender flares....milage wasn't as good then. Pic attached.


----------



## byrd

Mall Crawler said:


> Well I sold the Nissan so this will be my DD now. Hopefully it will be paid off soon so all that will now be going to pay for fuel.


i use to have a silver one and trust me it gets way better mpg then any other 1500 ive owned. i got 19.5 with mine. my chevy 4dr got 17mpg b4 the 22s and 15mpg with them


----------



## Coolwizard

Here's my daily driver. It's almost 10 years old with over 100k miles but it will still crawl the mall


----------



## islandlife

heres mine, picked it up a few weeks ago to replace my 89 blazer.

95 f250 ext cab long box, 351 on propane, 5 speed, 4x4. 182xxx kms (bout 110xxx miles)

never been a ford guy, was looking for similar truck, but gm, couldnt find one with the options i wanted locally, so i got this, hope it will be a good truck!

btw, i get about 400kms (240 miles) for around 65-70 bucks worth of fuel. cheaper to drive than my old 4.3l blazer


----------



## greenmachine

*1980 f150 4x4*








Only owned it for a year or so but paper work in glovebox said it had 275,000 back in 1999. Speedo reads 28,000 miles now with about 10lbs. of oil pressure when she warms up. not bad for $650.00 bucks but I don't take it for long hauls. My real truck in back 79 f250 4x4


----------



## MY07BRUTE

my 08' Ram Power Wagon-Hemi-6 Speed Stick, etc...


----------



## BIGBRUTE00

Chevy Kodiak C4500 Crew w/Monroe Upfit
Chevy 3500HD 4x4 Crew LTZ
Chevy Hybrid Tahoe LTZ on 22's
Lexus RX 330 on Black 20's - Dont have a pic


----------



## KMKjr

U got TOO many toys!!


----------



## mxking725

daily driver is a good ol honda civic 40 mpg!!! screw the gas prices lol


----------



## 05bforce750

i have a 2010 nissan titan to pull the trailer, but my daily driver is a 1993 gmc sonoma 4.3v6 with a 199k miles on it and id drive it to CA tomorrow if need be! love that little truck


----------



## BBOPowered

2000 Ford Superduty 4x4 offroad 7.3 diesel K&N cold air intake, straight piped. superchips (terrible chip!!!)


----------



## KMKjr

Right now....2003 Echo (with 255,000 km's)

Stone cold pimpin'


----------



## killer666

2005 fourrunner,stock for now, lots of power and more to come


----------



## Bruiser

1997 Geo Tracker 4x4 1.6 EFI for DD. Great on gas and I hunt out of it.

2008 Dodge Ram Megacab Laramie 4x4 6.7 Cummins diesel. Toy hauler

2006 Dodge Grand Caravan manvan 3.3 engine. Grocery getter/kid hauler


----------



## abthis01

'02 F350 with 7.3l - intake, chipped and exhaust....23mpg

F150 & Jeep & &&&&&&&&


----------



## greenkitty7

picked up this BEAST yesterday...








Pimpin aint pimpin aint easy man...


----------



## Polaris425

^ BWAAHAHAHA Better than your other ride:


----------



## NMKawierider

Just got it a few months ago. 2011 LE Murano fully loaded.


----------



## greenkitty7

yea she started smoking, and it turns out they dont make nicorette gum for kitties... so i upgraded... like i said pimpin aint easy but it sho is fun!


----------



## drtj

Dirt road pimpin!!!! FTW


----------



## Big D

Here's my new (to me) '08 Pathfinder. I picked it up last Monday. |And yup, a MIMB sticker was put on right away


----------



## dkmuddin

2008 Ford f350 long box crew cab diesel. 12.7 mpg


----------



## greenkitty7

drtj said:


> Dirt road pimpin!!!! FTW


Where you been cracka?


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Here's my new (to me) '08 Pathfinder. I picked it up last Monday. |And yup, a MIMB sticker was put on right away


nice!! Much better for towing than your old mini-van


----------



## Big D

Yup, now I just need to get a trailer. I think I'm going to give up on Kijiji, suck it up and buy new. If I don't do something quick I'll never get out this season.


----------



## Polaris425

kijiji?


----------



## Big D

Oh, I thought you guys had that down there too. I should have realized since it's ".ca" It's a used site like buyandsell or Craigslist.


----------



## 09 griz

main one driven 96 GMC 2500 with 5.9 Cummins 24mpg








next is 72 AM General M35A2 9mpg
















project im working on 71 Chevy C10 with 5.3 and turbo should have 600hp to the wheels when done ??mpg








the one i shouldn't have got rid of 95 Chevy S10 with 98 front end 6.0 with heads,cam,headers, with 4L80E trans, narrowed ford 8.8, drag radials had 453hp to wheels 18mpg


----------



## drtj

greenkitty7 said:


> Where you been cracka?


 
Been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. If it aint one thing its another.


----------



## greenkitty7

drtj said:


> Been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. If it aint one thing its another.


shoot i hear ya man... text me one night this week and we will get something to throw on the grill


----------



## drtj

Prolly be next week before I can, but i will give ya holla


----------



## JPs300

......current rolling in the wifey's toy - '03 ranger, custom 4" suspension lift and 33's, 3.0L currently stock 1wd(lol)









I traded my '97 2500 on a 330i bimmer for my wife when she was about 6 months prego with our little girl. 









Finally getting back to work on my '95 4wd 'burban, custom 4" suspension on 33's, 6-lug w/ 14-bolt rear. Motor is a 305 4-bolt main marine block with ported 350 vortec heads, a marine roller cam, a TPI intake with a '97 ecu and 4L80E trans.....along with an eatom M112 off a lightning, side mounted and plumbed into the TPI. This will be the 3rd rendition of the motor, trying a different cam and the M112 in place of an M90. Last rendition was a couple mpg shy of the 20+ highway & 18+ town I was shooting for.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

2002 F150 KingRanch SuperCrew, 150k miles, 22"wheels,slightly lowered,tinted


----------



## CumminsPower24

06 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 2500 Mineral Grey, 5.9 Cummins 4x4,limo tint other than that stock for now.
just sold last week my Silver 99 Dodge Quad Cab 8' bed 2500 5.9 5'' Superlift on 37/12.50/20 swampper SSRs with Black Rock Stars, way to manny up grades to list but was pushing close to 475hp. i am gonna miss it. Cannot post pics at wor will later when home.


----------



## blue beast

2010 Ford f-150 XLT


----------



## CumminsPower24

lets see if this works.


----------



## BleednGreen68

My daily driver/heavy hauler. 99 F250 7.3 4x4. MBRP 4" Turbo back with 6" miter stacks. DIY intake, autometer gauges and a few other engine mods. Has over 266k on it and still rollin coal. 

View attachment untitled.bmp










I use this when I dont need my truck or when its not hot out (which it has been) 2010 KLX250s. Full FMF system, rejetted, KX450f graphics. Still messin with the gearing for better cruisin at 70. So far I love this bike. Smaller than a KLR but big enough to hit some nasty trails.


----------



## Hookem_420

2009 Ram CC-Laramie
2011 JGC-Overland


----------



## 2010850xp

Mines an 03 2500HD supercharged and meth injected.


----------



## Polaris425

CumminsPower24 said:


> lets see if this works.


NICE!


----------



## greenkitty7

^ now that is one sexy dodge.


----------



## alancr125

here are my DD's... the Ranger is the major one...


----------



## Roffler

mine is a 2009 pontiac g8 gt. its my wifes car and we share it cause it gets about 10mpg better than my truck. so the truck only moves when trailer is behind it now.


----------



## Ozzie3o5

The Daily. Couldn't afford the SS 
























Trunk Hit Hard like Kimbo Slice


----------



## greenkitty7

^baha got 012 expedition with an autostart ignition both fifteens hittin, with a sign on the back sayin lets go fishin..


----------



## oft brute

07 5.9 to many mods to list


----------



## phreebsd

Finally been ridin this to work. Makes going and leaving work more fun 
71mpg when u not acting a foo on it.


----------



## bruteforcebill

my fleet lol the onlyone i dont drive daily is the one on stumps. my brother the body man told me to paint my doors and fenders red. so i did i thought he was going to have a heart attack when i wipped out the can


----------



## drtyTshrt

2003 Fifty year aniversry. I bought it in 2008. When I pulled it in my drive way it had 11,927 miles. I drive it everyday 12 miles round trip to work. It now has a bit more than 26,000.


----------



## MOSTHATED59

My eco-friendly daily driver. 12mpg=city, 22mpg=Hwy

05 Dodge Ram 3500
-12in custom lift
-40in tires
-ATS tranny/ billet in-put, out-put shaft, fly wheel
-Enough performance mods. to smoke any wanna be "Fast and Furious" car.


----------



## contractor09

2010 chevy z-71, a 91 toyota on 36" super swampers, a 2003 custom built harley and a 2007 iron horse outlaw


----------



## jlgil73

Here's mine. Got it new. 2006 F150. 35 Procomps on 20" wheels. Custom tuned Gryphon tuner. MagnaFlow Exhaust. Airaid Intake. Has about 68,000 miles.


----------



## jlgil73

2006 F150


----------



## Rubberdown

Just picked her up a few months ago, she was bone stock when I got it. Its a 2005 Silverado HD 2500 Dirtymax. So far I've added the following
-Extang solid fold bed cover
-35" BFG's
-Motometal 950 wheels
-Tuff Country 6" drop spindle lift kit
-Locking tail gate

Still in the box, and waiting to be installed
-Cold Air Intake
-MBRP Stainless duals with 5" polished tips

Waiting to be ordered
-Mouthpiece
-in-dash Stereo/navigation system
-Hideaway running boards
-A new tune, hopefully an EFI LIVE tune with multiple tunes for driving and for towing
















































And heres what she looked like when I first got it....


----------



## CNTHOOK

2000 Dakota R/T bolt ons and a baby powerdyne on 9 psi


----------



## Polaris425

Nice trucks!


----------

